# Victoria Vita Polevá (Poleváya) (born 11 september 1962)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

A Ukrainian composer.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

